# Check this out. Recovered



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay. So. I'm cured  100%.
I had DP+Anxiety+Depression..i had arough childhood. after the symptoms starting showing..i had PA's and then chronix anxiety then DP

I thot it wud never go away but i was wrong...altho at onepoint it seemed to go away but it came back...but now im fine..still have a some weird thoughjts(ANTS-Automatic Negative thoughts which induce anxiety) now and then..im fine now and i just wana tell the people who are suffering .,.to hold on...IT GETS BETTER 
NO MORE DETACHMENT FROM REALITY


----------



## plainjane (Jul 9, 2013)

How long did you suffer?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

full recovery thread will be appreciated by many!!! congrats for your new life!!!!

have fun living


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

did you have difficulty swallowing? i am sick of that symptom, even though it gets less and less intense.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

more than a year for [email protected]eartless....i had many different symptoms.. Shortness of breath was one  but it goes away...it's always in our head..


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

did you take any medication


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

@lauije ... NOPE. And did not visit an shrinks either... Time was my medication


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

oke can you tell how you did it ?


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Well it might offend some people but...things like reading the bible...praying really helped me.. also distraction...it was hard but it went away by itself....with time...
I'll give u one tip tho... Hang around with friends, cousins..people you have conversations or fun with...dont be alone on the internet all the time...or alone by yourself with ur thoughts...it'll only make things worse.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you have the bad obsessive thoughts about reality?


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Man like all the time..(When i had it)


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

You say you had depression, was it mild or major/clinical?

So HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY for your recovery!


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Depression was a bit more than "Mild". Anxiety was there all the time with DP/DR.
And thanks! Wish you guys a speedy recovery too


----------

